
Show HN: Jasync-Sql – Java MySql Driver, Written in Kotlin - ohadshai
https://github.com/jasync-sql/jasync-sql
======
ohadshai
The main goal for this project is to implement simple, async, performant and
reliable database drivers for PostgreSQL and MySQL in Kotlin. This is not
supposed to be a JDBC replacement, these drivers aim to cover the common
process of sending a statement, get a response that you usually see in
applications out there. So it's unlikely there will be support for updating
result sets live or stuff like that.

